# Best Transfer Paper for Outdoor Vinyl/Oracal 651???



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm doing some vinyl decals for a friend to use on her shop window. I'm using outdoor vinyl/Oracal 651. I would like to use clear transfer tape but through research and personal experience, it's not very easy. I have some Clear Tape AT60 and I have regular paper transfer tape. I can make the clear work with but that's me, not her.

Which should I use???


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Freckledfrog said:


> I'm doing some vinyl decals for a friend to use on her shop window. I'm using outdoor vinyl/Oracal 651. I would like to use clear transfer tape but through research and personal experience, it's not very easy. I have some Clear Tape AT60 and I have regular paper transfer tape. I can make the clear work with but that's me, not her.
> 
> Which should I use???


I usually use paper. We do use clear for stock decals for sale in the store.


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you roll them and ship in tubes or do you mail them flat?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Freckledfrog said:


> Do you roll them and ship in tubes or do you mail them flat?


I would think tube mailing would be better.


----------

